# East Coast Predator calling championships



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

Well fellows i must say today was an exsperience.. I entered this contest on a bet .. and come to find out I was the only person in it that didnt hold a world title,or have a sponcer like winchester, primos,Knight and hale ...all and all not to bad..didnt take last in everything actualy got second with a howl.. and 3rd with coxing sounds.. but they were just awsome.. even thow they kicked my but... 
a great learning exsperience and freinds that were made and invites to hunt were wonderful.. if you ever get a chance to get into a contest calling give it a try. amybe you can be the next world champion...


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice Tommy! That's a pretty brave step to take against the big dogs.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Very brave! Did you win any cool prizes? Are you a big dog now with a sponsor to boot?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dad always said if your gonna learn to swim to jump in over your head. You either learn to swim real quick or your dont. Sounds like you did exceptionally well considering your competition. You may not have won first but you may reap some other benefits for your efforts that might be worth more to ya. Congrats on stepping up to the challenge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds to me as though you may have made a new friend or two. I agree with Bigd, the benefits from knowing these guys could be awesome.
Congrats on your placing on the calling contests.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes congrats. also, any competition can be pretty intimidating when surrounded by pro's, what you gained is really satisfying.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What contest are you entered in next ????


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

On a call said:


> What contest are you entered in next ????


 this weeks contest is cresson sportsmen and 3 springs fire company
in pa . nextweek is sinnemahoning , and the following week is misquito creek


----------

